# Koko the Savannah Cat!



## cgipson1 (Aug 16, 2012)

Posing Pretty



Koko the Savannah Cat by CGipson Photography, on Flickr

Upside down on my Girlfriend arm, after a portrait session (you can see a 64" umbrella in his eyes)



Koko Upside Down by CGipson Photography, on Flickr

Jumping for Joy!



Koko-Jumping by CGipson Photography, on Flickr

Stalking the Toy



kokostalkingtoy by CGipson Photography, on Flickr


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 16, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> Posing Pretty
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All shot with either Speedlight or Monolight, btw!


----------



## laynea24 (Aug 16, 2012)

What a beautiful cat! Great set. The upside down one is my favorite. You really captured his spirit.


----------



## Jaemie (Aug 17, 2012)

I especially like 2 and 4. Great personality and humour in #2! The shots with white background leave me wanting more context, though they depict the cat beautifully. The colour and detail of Koko in #4 are outstanding!


----------



## Frequency (Aug 17, 2012)

WOW...he must be a terror to rats and other cats...is he?


----------



## sm4him (Aug 17, 2012)

Beautiful cat! Nice to have a whole cat to associate with those eyes! I love the one of him (her?) jumping and the first one. I just have no idea how you get your cat to pose.
As soon as either of mine see the camera, they have to come right up to it and sniff it...or else turn immediately so I catch the back of their head or their tail end.


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 17, 2012)

laynea24 said:


> What a beautiful cat! Great set. The upside down one is my favorite. You really captured his spirit.



Thank you! That is Goofy, Lovey Koko in that shot.. he has several different moods!  lol!


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 17, 2012)

Jaemie said:


> I especially like 2 and 4. Great personality and humour in #2! The shots with white background leave me wanting more context, though they depict the cat beautifully. The colour and detail of Koko in #4 are outstanding!



Thank you, Jaime! He is a character.. but than all cats are!  Being a Savannah, he is a jumper. He is about five feet off the floor in #3..... and I wanted some clean backgrounds, just because I have so many that are just everyday backgrounds!


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 17, 2012)

Frequency said:


> WOW...he must be a terror to rats and other cats...is he?



He is an indoor cat only, although he and his "brother" are both intense hunters. If there is a fly in the house, it is like chaos, they chase it and jump like crazy until they get it. They haven't missed one yet. They get along well, although sometimes you would think that they were trying to kill each other... they play rough!

This is the two of them together. They are both Savannahs... Koko was from a Bengal Cat/Serval outcross, and Raja (silver cat) was from a Egyptian Mau/Serval outcross.







Here is a shot my GF took of them playing


----------



## PixelRabbit (Aug 17, 2012)

Fantastic set Charlie  I love your shots of Koko. 
Savannah's are amazing, how big is he? Does he like water?
When we are ready for a new cat it is going to be one of these guys, our Angus has some savannah in him, he is always trying to get up as high as he can, it's a game to him but is often an omg how did you get up there??? Get down here young man! to me lol
He loves water too, he has ended up in the dishwater more than once lol


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 17, 2012)

sm4him said:


> Beautiful cat! Nice to have a whole cat to associate with those eyes! I love the one of him (her?) jumping and the first one. I just have no idea how you get your cat to pose.
> As soon as either of mine see the camera, they have to come right up to it and sniff it...or else turn immediately so I catch the back of their head or their tail end.



Koko and I have spent a little time clicker training, if you are familiar with that. He will sit on command, stay on command, roll over, loves to play fetch, and catch. Normally if I put him somewhere, and ask him to stay.. he will! The Savannah's seem pretty intelligent... they are often called the "Engineers" of the cat world. They have an affinity for learning to open doors, cabinets, refrigerators, etc.... and love toys that are interactive. If he is bored, he will grab a toy and bring it to me and drop it on my feet. If I ignore him, he will "Play attack" my leg, with just enough claws and teeth to get my attention. If I don't play then, he will sulk and ignore me for a while! lol!


----------



## jowensphoto (Aug 17, 2012)

I am going to get grilled for this, but I hate cats. Mostly due to owning a possesed one as a child and having since developed an allergy.

That being said, I would have a Savannah cat.


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 17, 2012)

jowensphoto said:


> I am going to get grilled for this, but I hate cats. Mostly due to owning a possesed one as a child and having since developed an allergy.
> 
> That being said, I would have a Savannah cat.



One reason I chose the breed, is that they tend to shed less than most cats, and usually cause lesser allergic reactions in people that are sensitive. I am allergic to cat dander, but usually don't have an issue with these guys! My GF disliked cats when I met her.. because of a "Possessed" cat that would stalk her and attack, when she was a child. Now she is a confirmed cat lover!  lol!


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 17, 2012)

PixelRabbit said:


> Fantastic set Charlie  I love your shots of Koko.
> Savannah's are amazing, how big is he? Does he like water?
> When we are ready for a new cat it is going to be one of these guys, our Angus has some savannah in him, he is always trying to get up as high as he can, it's a game to him but is often an omg how did you get up there??? Get down here young man! to me lol
> He loves water too, he has ended up in the dishwater more than once lol



Koko is a fourth gen (F4) so he is not as big as some of the early gen cats. He is currently at about 15 lbs. He will play with water.. but he won't shower with me like some Savannah's do! Yes... cats are crazy, and fun, and wonderful!  lol!

This is Kilimanjaro.. who I had the pleasure of meeting on a trip to CA. He is about 25 lbs now, I believe! He is a first gen (F1)




F1 Savannah Kili Man Jaro Closeup by CGipson Photography, on Flickr


----------

